# Kiểu tóc ngang vai đẹp trẻ trung được yêu thích nhất năm 2019



## Ngo Tinh (22/5/19)

Tóc ngang vai có thể biến tấu thành nhiểu kiểu đa dang như uốn cụp, uốn xoăn, ép duỗi cúp, xoăn sóng …để bạn gái tha hồ lựa chọn theo ý thích của mình.  Những kiểu tóc ngang vai đẹp dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn tìm kiếm một vẻ ngoài hiện đại, trẻ trung hoặc sang trọng đang được coi là hình mẫu cho năm 2019

*TÓC NGANG VAI UỐN ĐẸP*

*Kiểu tóc ngang vai uốn cụp*
Tóc ngang vai uốn cụp đang là kiểu tóc hot thịnh hành từ tuổi teen đến trung niên ưa thích lựa chọn. Đặc điểm của kiểu tóc này là phần đuôi được uốn cụp ôm sát khuôn mặt của bạn gái để che những khuyết điểm tôn thêm vẻ thanh lịch. Kiểu tóc này bạn có thể lựa chọn kết hợp với phần mái rẽ ngôi cổ điển hoặc mái xéo, mái bằng, mái thưa để tạo điểm nhấn. 
Để quyến rũ và sang trọng hơn bạn hãy kết hợp với màu tóc nhuộm tông trầm. Hơn nữa kiểu tóc này không kén gương mặt bên bạn có thể thay đổi với nhiều phong cách khác nhau từ dịu dàng nữ tính đến cá tính.





​_Song Hye Kyo thường xuyên lựa chọn kiểu tóc này để xuất hiện trên báo chí._

*Kiểu tóc ngang vai uốn phồng*
Tóc ngang vai uốn phồng Hàn Quốc cũng lọt vào trong top những kiểu tóc nổi tiếng đình đám với nhiều mẫu mã phong phú đa dạng. Kiểu tóc này được uốn cụp làm phồng để tạo vẻ bồng bềnh cho mái tóc giúp bạn nữ che đi các khuyết điểm của khuôn mặt. Với những nàng nào sở hữu khuôn mặt tròn, trái xoan, vuông và góc cạnh hãy thay đổi bằng kiểu tóc này để trở nên xinh đẹp hơn trong mắt người đối diện. Để tạo điểm nhấn hãy lựa chọn màu nhuộm phù hợp như nâu trầm hay màu sáng để tỏa sáng khi xuống phố hay đi tiệc.


----------

